# on the water



## sailusvi (May 3, 2005)

Is where I prefer to be. Started sailing in the Virgin Islands (St Croix) in 1980. My desire to be on the water grows stronger every year.....wonder why that is 

Thank you sailnet for a great sailing resource !


----------

